# Collecting kitchen knives as a hobby



## deanb (Aug 20, 2012)

I had a couple of friends over for dinner last night and the husband knew that I collected kitchen knives. After dragging out a few to show him he asked me how much I had invested in these knives. I told him that I thought it was probably less than 10K. He asked me how I could spend 10K on knives and I said that it was my hobby. Now this guy's hobby is an airplane so he was satisfied with my answer.

I did a quick survey of my knives today and the investment is less than 10K, but not by much. I've been collecting knives for about 25 years so, on average, that works out to be around $400 a year. I spent way more than that on fishing trips (another hobby) during that time and thought nothing of it.

My point is that, as hobbies go, collecting kitchen knives isn't that expensive. I know that everything is relative but if you can afford it then "It's my hobby" is a good enough justification for a new knife.


----------



## shankster (Aug 20, 2012)

10k over 25 years seems like a bargain to me,especially for such a great hobby.
Collecting watches,wine, cars,now those are expensive hobbies...even still you don't have to justify it to anybody,just enjoy!


----------



## pitonboy (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you seeking support to deflect the incredulous looks from your spouse when you get another knife? It won't work--she will still think this is crazy


----------



## deanb (Aug 20, 2012)

pitonboy said:


> Are you seeking support to deflect the incredulous looks from your spouse when you get another knife? It won't work--she will still think this is crazy


No spouse, no problem.


----------



## zitangy (Aug 20, 2012)

pitonboy said:


> Are you seeking support to deflect the incredulous looks from your spouse when you get another knife? It won't work--she will still think this is crazy



... A short story:: I hv a friend who spends thousands of dollars on his fishes. ( koi's) . The wife was going on and on abt his wasting his money and time maintainng the pond and feeding ( over feeding really).

I told her to poison his pond. He heard it and gave me hard a glare and a dropped jaw.. Next I told the wife that she is lucky. His hobby keeps him very much at home. Perhaps, I shld interest teh husband in on newer hobbies ( like birds of teh 2 legged kind. He'll be happy and she'll be gotton rid of all his fishes... ( her source of dismay)

Moral of the story.. teh man cld hv been engaged in a worse hobby !! It keeps him more at home, she gets to see him and know where the money is going!

Basically, from the look of it.. good kitchen knives has quite a fair resale value. the months/ years of playing with it and losing some money is small cost for the hobby. IN addition.. this hobby keeps guys sharp.. better undertanding of how knifes are made, what makes it a great knife and how to maintain it. A great exercise for brain esp if you are already near or at the retirement age as it keeps us challenged.. not that we are mentally challenged..

Funny.. that sometimes the arrival of a parcel brings so much expectation, taking pictures and posting it on the KKF is a manifestation of pride and joy of ownership and camaraderie of like minded people on KKF and also sharing the knowledge and experience

All in all it is an affordable hobby.. also good for the family.. its keeps us at more at home . we cld have meandered off into less family friendly interests/ hobbies.

Just my thoughts

have fun whilst you are at it and do stay sharp!
D


----------



## sw2geeks (Aug 20, 2012)

I did an article recently about my kitchen knife hobby and got a lot of strang looks in the newsroom here in Fort Worth. Now if it was guns I would have been alright...


----------



## cookinstuff (Aug 21, 2012)

I am glad I work in a kitchen, no funny looks over our knife obsession, it's just like my mechanic buddies and their snap-on gear. It's funny, my boss collects wine, and has cellars and cellars, and storage units full, but it comes and goes, my knives will be around to hand down to family when I'm gone. Now I think of that as a good and bad thing, I could buy more knives if I could use them up..... hmmm storage units full of knives, probably cheaper than the wine.


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 21, 2012)

My wife likes to say when people comment about my knife buying: "Well, at least he's not out whoring." It's all relative I guess.

k.


----------



## Customfan (Aug 21, 2012)

Cool post!

Ive wondered about this as well... I have had a number of hobbies/interests during the years and decided that I should stick to one, cooking. This led me to knives. I love kitchen knives because I can use them every day while I do something I love, pure and simple.... At some point I also become a colector. I personally believe some knives might even be a good investment.

I dont get too much heat... Maybe because at some point I started to self regulate to a point where I exchanged, negotiated and only purchase a few knives every now and then... But this is such a "to each his own kind of topic... "

Bottom line... I agree.. There are so many worst things to do with money than a couple hundred dolars per on a knife..


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 21, 2012)

As long as some are going out as others are comming in I slip under the radar. 

This hobby is alot cheaper and takes alot less time than wood boats.......

Is it a bad thing if the backup bilge pump is always running? :justkidding:


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 21, 2012)

Compared to many of my other hobbies, my Kitchen Knives are a great past time. It used to be guns and coins and both have just gotten way out of hand cost wise. Selling off my extras has allowed me to delve into my new hobby of bicycle touring. And that new hobby is keeping me in shape where as the kitchen knives (all users) seem to want me to gain weight


----------



## RobinW (Aug 21, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> My wife likes to say when people comment about my knife buying: "Well, at least he's not out whoring." It's all relative I guess.
> 
> k.



That's what my wife says as well! (well she usually mentions drugs too)


----------



## pumbaa (Aug 21, 2012)

This is a small hobby/need thing for me. I love great knives but I am a chef/cook/pastry chef whatever you want to call me. My other hobbies are far and away more $$$. Home audio, car audio, and I have got out of watch collecting selling off my last ones last month. These hobbies costs money but if they make you happy and don't put you in a financial bind then no one can say anything to you.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 21, 2012)

It's all relative, but I agree with others that there are many hobbies/passions that are far more costly than kitchen knives. I spend far more money on good food/drink, guns and ammo, golf, etc. and have nothing to show for it but memories (not that they're not worth it).


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 21, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> It's all relative, but I agree with others that there are many hobbies/passions that are far more costly than kitchen knives. I spend far more money on good food/drink, guns and ammo, golf...



I used to be a golfer (even played in college), but I don't anymore. One can easily spend 3-6k a year on golf (green fees, food, drink, cart, gambling, clubs) and that is a lot of knife in my book. Plus you end up spending too much time away from the family. But with knives...we cook more for our families AT HOME. The knife hobby has a distinct benefit in that we love to cook and do all the chopping. The wife never complains about that.

k.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 21, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> But with knives...we cook more for our families AT HOME. The knife hobby has a distinct benefit in that we love to cook and do all the chopping. The wife never complains about that.



But your wife - Mrs Drinky, I presume - must complain about all the time you spend on the internet writing posts like these. Mine certainly does!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 21, 2012)

I think my wife takes equal offense to the money spent and the time invested. If I had a day off at home by myself-no wife, no kids, no honeydoo list.........I would sharpen or rehandle. Alas, I never seem to get such a day.
It's more than just a hobby as it relates to my job, and hey, if I spend enough ( I think it's 2% of household income) on my knives, chef accessories, etc. -I can write it off on my taxes. 
The wife still won't go for it. I have to squirrel money away until I have enough for whatever budget knife I want to acquire next. 
Woe is me.


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 21, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> But your wife - Mrs Drinky, I presume - must complain about all the time you spend on the internet writing posts like these. Mine certainly does!



Whenever she asks what I am doing on the computer is simply say: "I'm surfing pornography." But you are correct that she doesn't care for the forum portion of the knife hobby -- especially when I check it during a romantic comedy we are watching together. But hey, she does her nails when I watch and action flick 

k.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 22, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Whenever she asks what I am doing on the computer is simply say: "I'm surfing pornography."



:lmao:


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Aug 26, 2012)

DwarvenChef said:


> Compared to many of my other hobbies, my Kitchen Knives are a great past time. It used to be guns and coins and both have just gotten way out of hand cost wise. Selling off my extras has allowed me to delve into my new hobby of bicycle touring. And that new hobby is keeping me in shape where as the kitchen knives (all users) seem to want me to gain weight


I got into coins myself a few year ago, if you have any left that you want to get rid of, i might be up for some horse trading. I had to find something else as a hobby, I turned my first one into a full time job. My specialty is 1872, but anything over 100 years old is fair game.
Del 
I have to say too that it is a great pleasure providing tools for you guys, it provides me with a great sense of accomplishment to finish the knives. Knowing that you will use then in the preparation of food to feed yourself and your family makes it even better. Thank you.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 26, 2012)

The only way to be a true knife nut is to get rid of your wife or mother. (Often the same) Anything less is apathy.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 26, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> The only way to be a true knife nut is to get rid of your wife or mother.



What exactly are you implying? No, my friend. That's not what knives are for.


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 26, 2012)

Every time I find out my girlfriend has spent 200 bucks on a pair of jeans or similar I feel better about buying a knife that will last me a life time !


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 26, 2012)

Delbert Ealy said:


> I got into coins myself a few year ago, if you have any left that you want to get rid of, i might be up for some horse trading. I had to find something else as a hobby, I turned my first one into a full time job. My specialty is 1872, but anything over 100 years old is fair game.
> Del
> I have to say too that it is a great pleasure providing tools for you guys, it provides me with a great sense of accomplishment to finish the knives. Knowing that you will use then in the preparation of food to feed yourself and your family makes it even better. Thank you.



Oooo that would be tempting. However my interests, and just about all I have left, are Seated Liberty Half Dimes, 1836-1872. Just sold off $1800 worth  I love the fact that when I bought most of my silver coins silver was $2.50 an ounce, so my "spot value" coins did very well considering  That paid for my Koshi Yanagi and my new touring bike /drool 

I'm always interested in talking coins, guns, razors, and so on from that time period... don't know why but all my hobbies tend to end up there


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 26, 2012)

Von blewitt said:


> Every time I find out my girlfriend has spent 200 bucks on a pair of jeans or similar I feel better about buying a knife that will last me a life time !



Just head it off at the pass and buy your wife something amazing on your own. This will buy you the better part of a year of her 'looking the other way' as the wood and metal arrive via post.

k.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 26, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Just head it off at the pass and buy your wife something amazing on your own. This will buy you the better part of a year of her 'looking the other way' as the wood and metal arrive via post.



Yet another nugget of wisdom from you, Mr D. I did something similar in June: buying her tickets to fly back home for a few weeks; meanwhile, her H took a long weekend and ended up off in Japan on an interesting shopping spree!

irate1:


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 26, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Yet another nugget of wisdom from you, Mr D. I did something similar in June: buying her tickets to fly back home for a few weeks; meanwhile, her H took a long weekend and ended up off in Japan on an interesting shopping spree!
> 
> irate1:



Good idea, the vacation swap! You can also use miles and bump her up to first class to really work the magic -- but this one will eventually backfire once she expects to fly first class all of the time. I am in this position right now.

k.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 26, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Good idea, the vacation swap! You can also use miles and bump her up to first class to really work the magic -- but this one will eventually backfire once she expects to fly first class all of the time. I am in this position right now.



Even the best of us can get a bit over-enthusiastic, and so it happened with you. We can probably chalk this off as youthful exuberance and something to learn from. In the meantime think long-term, and by all means save up on those air miles - slowly, slowly, for that next big coup. As things quiet down consider the use of a friend's mailing address should you require any new blades. And how closely does she watch the collection? Resist gushing about things - enthuse only to friends or on this forum - as a laywoman's not likely to notice the gradual, inevitable expansion of the sacred collection. Who'd imagine that piece of mountain stone or tiny small blade could cost so much? Well, consider this privaleged information that no one need know except your knife friends.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 26, 2012)

I think it's in our DNA,East & West.Putting an edge on a piece of steel,staring into the glow of a fire,there is a satisfaction in it.

I don,t get too much flack,because I like to prepare meals for my sweety.She might be watching something on TV I'm not interesed in,see me on the web & ask what are you doing?Uhh Just writing something on a knife forum,she gives that look.

One thing we both like to do is swim in the ocean like fishes in the sea so we don't blow up fr. eating too much(Monty Python's The Meaning of Life)

Bicycles are cool,when I was younger was decent on Hills,did the Cycle to the Sun on Maui couple times.I imagine bike touring would be a great pastime.

I have DVD's on all 7 Armstrong wins.Also Marco Pantani's double in the Giro & Tour De France in 1998 the yr. the tour almost shut down fr. drug scandle.Pantani was the best explosive climber,one of the only guys that could beat Armstong in the Mts.,died of a cocane overdose.

I know it's a little off topic,but I have been hooked on the recent news.Ever since his first win in 1999,Lance has denied any banned drug use.He has maintained that through his run in the sport.In a way it seems a little chicken#@*% to strip his Tour victories Yrs. after the fact.

Armstrong was like the great riders of the past like Jacques Anquetil,Eddy Merckx,& Bernald Hinualt who could crush riders in the Mts. & the Time Trails.Even the powerful Miguel Indurain who won the tour 5 times did it mostly in the Time Trails.

What catches my attention is Tyler Hamilton,who rode for 21 days wt. a broken collarbone to take forth in the Tour in 2003.(Tough little bugger)& Floid Landis who had his Tour stripped fr. drug abuse after an amazing daring break away in the Mt. stage take the lead & win the Tour.Some Armstrong supporters could say that it is only hear say no concrete proof.Witch(pun) is true.Still yet why would these guys Lie.Some say Sour Grapes for having their titles stripped.Maybe some truth to that,still WHY would they lie about Lance to bring down one of the greatist Cyclist of all time.I just can't see it.Sorry for this off topic long post,it's been on my mind alot:shocked3:


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 28, 2012)

When Greg LeMond won in '86 there was a huge blow up because he got a blood dose to over come flew symptoms. It was of b vits. Which now is illegal. Most of the blow ups is because the winners is from the us. In the past many from europe had admitted to doping and retained their titles. Btw I got into cycling because of Lemond, I don't ride anymore but do follow cycling when I think about it. Which is more than most people that watch NFL.


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 28, 2012)

And the wife with the knife says........*HARRUMPH!!!!* :mad3:


----------



## hambone.johnson (Sep 2, 2012)

i have admitted that i collect knives. i used to say that it was just for work rotation but now i want knives from certain makers, ... carter, rodrigue, fowler ect. so i openly tell people, no, i collect knives and use them at work for a period, often times i buy knives when i switch kitchens, but i dont sell them, 2-5 purchases a year on average, and now im selective about what i buy, less impulsive. 

its a pretty reasonable hobby financially. I raced MT bikes for years. downhill/freeride and cross country. my DH race bike was a personal build. had selected all my components, no real retail value but easily a 5k+$ build and my XC race bike, probably 3k+. im too old for that now but its all in what you do. guitars, old cars, model airplanes, wine ... dont get me started on what people spend in wine. ... knives are pretty reasonable in the long run. im sure someone else is trying to justify their purchases and hobby on another forum, we have this, they have that  enjoy !


----------

